# Measuring block list?



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

I have a 1996 gti vr6. I want to get a list of all available measuring blocks. The one I saw on the vagcom site was for 2000 and newer cars. Is there one for the older obd2 cars?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)




----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

What measuring blocks are available varies depending on engine, engine controller and year. It would be a lot of work (not to mention confusion) for Ross-Tech to list every possible measuring block for every engine variation. The easiest way I know of to see a list of available measuring blocks is to use VCDS and open up the engine controller and then select the "Advanced Measuring Values" button. The "Item Selection Window" will give you a list of all available measuring blocks. More info here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/adv-meas-blocks.html

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Do you have genuine VCDS?

Please post your complete auto-scan, as well as specifically what you're looking for, and we can help.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Anony00GT said:


> Do you have genuine VCDS?
> 
> Please post your complete auto-scan, as well as specifically what you're looking for, and we can help.


Yes I do. ill post the scan later. I'm having readiness issues with the evap and 02 sensors and when trying to set readiness it seemed like it wasn't communicating with these sensors so i wanted to do them individually.

Also I just didnt want to come on here and ask for a particular code everytime i wanted to check something. Thats why I was wondering if anyone compiled a list:thumbup:

1996 vr6 complete swap into 1994 Golf 4dr car.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Nothing wrong with asking for help. We just need to see the scan to proceed (and in your case, it contains the information we need to to answer your question).


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Anony00GT said:


> Nothing wrong with asking for help. We just need to see the scan to proceed (and in your case, it contains the information we need to to answer your question).


Part No: 021 906 259 A
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V05 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 133B6FEB616EA91

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Single controller. Car has no abs or airbags. From the doner I took the engine and harness/cluster and mechanicals. My car was never equiped with airbags so i didnt bother retrofitting them.

So I have readiness issues with evap and 02 sensors. I just erased a code for SAI which was fine then popped up out of the blue but I hear it come on during cold start up.

So evap and 02 is where im most concerned at the moment:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

EVAP 0x01-04-150 No LDP for this ECU.
0x01-08-125 requires lock bit as per repair manual.

OXS/SLOPE/AGE 0x01-04-103, 120, 121,135,125,131

SAI 0x01-04-160
CAT 0x01-04-136

Force tests 145 and 146

Verify 0x01-04-198 for TV

Repair manual has full chart.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> EVAP 0x01-04-150 No LDP for this ECU.
> 
> *What is LDP?*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

LDP = Leak Detection Pump.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> EVAP 0x01-04-150 No LDP for this ECU.
> *0x01-08-125 requires lock bit as per repair manual.*
> 
> Repair manual has full chart.


I have a Bentley but it doesn't cover 0bd2 procedures



Can you explain what it means to have a LOCK BIT?

For california, I believe 2 bits can not have readiness and still pass. Since there is no LDP does this mean this bit wont ever have readiness? Sorry if too many questions. I'm just trying to clearly understand


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

i found this via google
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/MKIII/VWVortex.com_VW_MKIII_Setting_Emissions_Readiness.pdf

this is the readiness procedure via vw. i tried to find the measue value block specs but they are not in the service manual for obd 2, im sure it has value blocks for vr obd 1. i have the measure values for every engine mk4 and up (1.9tdi to w12) just dont have the mk3 2.0L or vr6.

jack or santos do you know where these value blocks are stored?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

There in the repair manual.

Respectfully this is not the OBD2 forum.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> There in the repair manual.
> 
> *Respectfully this is not the OBD2 forum.*



Let me Clarify
I have a Authentic Vagcom. I posted my auto scan. I have a Bentley Manual for the mk3. It has no diagnostic procedures for OBD2 cars. Though it covers 1993-1997 it defers OBD2 things to a scanner like 1552 

I'm sure there is a revised version of the Bentley since the car was made until 1999. But my old copy doesn't give much help with this stuff.

I'm not using a generic OBD2 scanner


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you using the Bentley book or the Bentley DVD with Ebahn reader?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Are you using the Bentley book or the Bentley DVD with Ebahn reader?


Bentley Book. I just went on Amazon to look and the Bentley has changed since mine was made. Mine only covers *1993-1997 *G/J Cab.

The one that is currently available 93-99, +2000 2001, 2002 Cabrio. The entire mk3 platform:thumbup:

So no doubt there is more help for OBD2 cars in the revised version. Though obd2 is mentioned in my copy, all the pix and illustrations are obd1 cars and all procedures for diagnosing emissions on 1996 and up obd2 cars are deferred to having a 1552:thumbdown:
Ive had that manual a long time so maybe its time to get the revised version. 

But that is why I was asking questions. It's not in my Bentley


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well.....

Time to upgrade to a new book.

You can always research old posts here for tables and readiness tests if your in dyer straights.

If you have a specific test ask.

Don't just ask for all the general OBD information of the contained repair manual, cause that's not gonna happen.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Well.....
> 
> Time to upgrade to a new book.
> 
> ...


  

 

I got the new manual and it has much more obd2 info. The old manual only had diagnostic help for obd1. Lame when it was supposed to cover obd2 also but now its all better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Both Books are service manuals. The repair manual (dvd format) will still have more information. 

https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=753692


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Both Books are service manuals. The repair manual (dvd format) will still have more information.
> 
> https://wiki.bentleypublishers.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=753692


 Oh I know they both are. The old one I bought back in 2000 when I first picked up my mk3. It just didnt have a lot of info for dealing with the obd2 cars. I never knew it would even be an issue until I swapped in a '96 OBD2 vr6 in to the car and had readiness issues. People kept saying to look in the manual but the older version didnt have the info and I really didnt know there was a revised version. I have Bentleys for mk2,mk3 and mk4 plus my E36 m3. I do all my own work on my cars so when I came asking questions its because the Bentley I have didn't supply the answer. Now I know why:thumbup:


----------

